

Ask HN: Why should i learn Go? - ericthegoodking

Kindly help me understand these questions.<p>what are the benefits ?<p>why should a person learn Go<p>Thanks
======
tbirdz
I don't mean to be flippant, but is there any particular part of go you are
curious about that isn't answered in the FAQ?
[http://golang.org/doc/faq](http://golang.org/doc/faq)

~~~
ericthegoodking
its just that their is alot of hype, of which i am wondering what is so
special about this language..

